# BSH Marine website



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello,

We have just updated and improved my website www.bshmarine.com 
Take a look and tell me how we can improve it more or better yet, look over the stuff I have for sale and come buy something.

Tom Vandiver 850 572 1225


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

love the main background of the home page.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Ensenada Race 1986*

Thanks. Even though my Cal 46 is a motor sailer, carries 400 gals. of diesel fuel, and is loaded for cruising, we raced the Newport Beach, CA to Ensenada, Baja Mexico each year.
Emterprising photographers would fly over the racers, take photos and have them ready by the time we got there. Wonderful memories!
You can't tell from the photo, but I had my usual all girl crew, wife included. Great fun, but sometimes they got a little wild.:thumbup:

Tom


----------

